# Bakery Name Ideas



## bakerjay (Jan 30, 2013)

After working in the Media Industry for many years, I've been nagged by Friends and Family to start an Online/Home Bakery after my hobby seems to be in demand by many.

The main products I'll be baking are Cakes and Pastry Desserts. My full name is Jay Jasper, so maybe something that relates to that, or something completely different. I'm very open minded to all ideas.

If there's any questions that'll help, just ask! 

*P.S If I use a name you've suggested, you'll get a big box of Cupcakes! *


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

JayJ's Jamming Desserts


----------

